# Sleep tight little girl & Norwegian Forest Cat people



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 October 2018)

Sadly lost our beloved family cat, Buttons on Friday, she had various health problems including kidney disease, a thyroid condition, diabetes and a suspected tumour on her leg yet despite all this she clearly wanted to live, lots of purring, prooking and demanding exactly what she wanted especially if she smelt roast meat or smoked salmon. Unfortunately her health issues caught up with her Wednesday evening,  she rallied to give me enough time to say goodbye to her as was coming back off holiday Friday anyway so got to give her lots of cuddles and kisses she did make it much harder as she was still chatting back at me in her usual way but unfortunately it was time as her dignity was starting to go and she was having constipation then accidents and she's always been such a clean cat. Her back legs were also getting progressively worse and she was never going to get better. Lots of tears for me and my mum she was also very well liked at the vets who did so much for her. 

Anyway the reason for my post is we both suspected she was at least part Norwegian Forest Cat due to the waterproof dual layer coat, she would sit outside in the rain (she was a house cat but went out under supervision) and her undercoat wouldnt get wet nor did she care if it was tipping it down. also some of her other traits such as the prooking (seems to be quite a Norwegian thing!)

We have a ragdoll who does seem to be missing her so tentatively looking into getting another cat, and due to her wonderful character would potentially be looking at another "Wegie." This wouldn't be to replace her of course! 

I know people on here have Wegies how did you source them? Do you have any breeders information? Also what are they like as people? Are they are loving as the websites seem to suggest? Just any general comments on them pros and cons etc?

She is also possibly looking at Maine Coons so anyone who has those any opinions would be useful also, the websites seem to suggest they are quite prone to heart disease though.

I've attached some pictures if it works of the gorgeous girl. Will have to do 2 posts as forum not helping saying the files are too large!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 October 2018)

Ooh the picture worked never added photos on here before!!

Now the others aren't working let's try a screen shot... That worked...


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 October 2018)

Cant help with your question, but just wanted to say what a beautiful cat she was.  Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## pixie27 (1 October 2018)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful cat and the pics are great - love the one of her at the dinner table. Can't help with breeders but a friends mum has two Norwegians and they're lovely cats. Very social and chatty.


----------



## Apercrumbie (1 October 2018)

Beautiful cat, I'm sorry I can't give you any help with finding your next friend.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 October 2018)

Thanks for all your replies,  she was a very special and beautiful cat x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (3 October 2018)

I'm so sorry to read this, she was absolutely beautiful and that pic of her staring intently at the roast dinner just made me LOL.  She has similar markings to my Daisy.  Hope you are doing ok.  

I can't help you find one either, but both Wegies and Maine Coons have a reputation as being wonderful family pets.  My old next door neighbour had a gorgeous Wegie and he was such a lovely, gentle and kind soul.  I do miss him, as does Daisy, as they used to sit next to each other outside like a little old couple.  

Let us know how you get on, and if you have any more pics in the meantime they would be much appreciated.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 October 2018)

as others have said beautiful cat and love the roast dinner face expression.  so sorry you have lost her but she will always be in your heart...  hugs

  googled and found the norwegian forest cat club which is uk based, they have a kittens page as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 October 2018)

Thanks everyone for your kind words she certainly was a very special little girl and it's certainly a lot quieter without her around shouting out what she wants ðŸ˜ª


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 October 2018)




----------



## Lindylouanne (9 October 2018)

Sorry you have lost your beautiful girl. I love the picture of her sitting at the table for Sunday roast, a proper character.


----------



## hobo (10 October 2018)

Beautiful cat so sorry for your loss. The roast dinner picture is awesome.


----------

